
Show HN: Selenium.Academy – Learn Automated Web Testing - AlikhanPeleg
Http://selenium.academy
======
romansabalaev
Are you limited to Selenium only? In case there is an option for you to try
something else for this task, you could do that with a visual regression
testing tool. Such as Screenster
([http://screenster.io/](http://screenster.io/)) which is actually an
alternative to Selenium for visual/CSS testing tasks.

Screenster is a test automation tool which performs screenshot-based
comparison of different versions of your web pages. First it creates a visual
baseline for a page, taking a screenshot for each user action. During the next
run it takes a new screenshot at each step, compares it with the one from
baseline and highlights differences.

